# Your dream car



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't know if this has been done before... 
But it's as the topic says! 
Name your dream car and the reason/video/picture why! I'll start...

Jaguar v8 S F TYPE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlaoKIxaQYo

Such an incredible sound for stock exhausts.


----------



## nicademus2k1 (May 4, 2014)

Porsche 911 Turbo

Loved Porsche's since I was young, and have been lucky enough to drive the old 911 Turbo ( the tail happy ones!), but would prefer a more modern one.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Either an Aventador or a Gallardo LP570 Superleggara 8)


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

F40. Nuff said


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

present ONE of these










as the awesome f40 already be said i go for lambo

past lambo










nick.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

One :1 for me to.

What a car love it

Phil


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm, how many supercars end up as garage ornaments, only to be sold on with micro mileage after a year or two?

Since I've had and have a number of Land Rovers I think I'd go for a custom built Bowler EXR S.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A White Porsche 991 Turbo S


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Ferrari 288 GTO 8)

John


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Duggy said:


> Ferrari 288 GTO 8)
> 
> John


+1

Here's why....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gareth192001 (Mar 26, 2014)

lancia stratos amazing


----------



## kennydiesagain (Jun 12, 2014)

Think I would have to go for a cobra...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A Daytona grey , RS6


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

300 SL Coupe.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

1966 corvette roadster


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Ferrari, any one really.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Had a trip to Burley in The New Forest a couple of weeks ago to a family wedding.
Popped along to the Maserati/Ferrari dealer in Lyndhurst where we were staying. 
One of these bad boys was parked outside, VERY nice. 8)


----------

